
The Decline and Fall of Facebook - taylorbuley
http://www.cringely.com/2011/07/the-decline-and-fall-of-facebook/
======
jsavimbi
Hard to make an assessment, based on event horizons, on the decline of an
enterprise that has very few competitors in a demand market and who by all
accounts is probably the most widely disseminated communications network in
the English-speaking world.

No, Facebook is not the end-all for social networking but a call for its
demise as earnings increase are greatly exaggerated based on what appears to
be the activation of functionality on millions of pre-existing accounts.

